# New Alexa Trick



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have an Alexa Auto in my car so that customers can ask for any music they like. It really helps tips. 
Because of my personal tastes I made a routine so that if a customer says "Play Rap" Alexa says “Eww, I can’t play that."
LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Atavar said:


> “Eww, I can’t play that."


there goes the tip.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Some tips just aren’t worth it. Lol


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

those people dont tip anyways


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I put up with HipHop because those groups of college freshman girls tip like crazy. They’re spending daddy’s money, they don’t care.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I have an Alexa Auto in my car so that customers can ask for any music they like. It really helps tips.
> Because of my personal tastes I made a routine so that if a customer says "Play Rap" Alexa says “Eww, I can’t play that."
> LOL


I'd have it play Tom MacDonald. Either "Fake Woke" or "Snowflakes."

Naw, have it play "People so Stupid"






I think Alexa is a pretty cool thing to have in a car. I'll probably follow suit.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> those people dont tip anyways


Lulz, You play "Rappers Delight on my way to the AP, anD there is a great chance I tip $50




MORE COWBELLS!!!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I have an Alexa Auto in my car so that customers can ask for any music they like. It really helps tips.
> Because of my personal tastes I made a routine so that if a customer says "Play Rap" Alexa says “Eww, I can’t play that."
> LOL


You get.

Whoopsie


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

well Dayum


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Someone


SHalester said:


> there goes the tip.


 Someone wanting rap wasnt gonna tip anyway...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I put up with HipHop because those groups of college freshman girls tip like crazy. They’re spending daddy’s money, they don’t care.


You’re high AF. Kids don’t tip. Not because it’s daddy’s money, but because you are literally pondscum to them.

Clearly you’re new. Or stupid. Or both.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol. I’ve been driving 4 years and I get great tips from college kids. From the reading I must be in an odd area. It’s a bad night if my tips are only 20%. Mostly cash tips. 
I like the kids and we have fun and joke around on the rides. Getting the Alexa so my ride is sort of a rolling jukebox for them made a big difference.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

BTW, I’m an old fart with a grey beard to my third shirt button so it’s not a peer thing


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I have an Alexa

But my Alexa Jones is way more entertaining.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OK. Y'all do know that "Alexa" keeps a permanent recording of every sentence within its hearing range, right?

Just an FYI.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'd have it play Tom MacDonald. Either "Fake Woke" or "Snowflakes."
> 
> Naw, have it play "People so Stupid"
> 
> ...


I’ve been using Alexa in my car for a couple of years. Great conversation starter.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Saturday Night's convo in @Atavar 's car.

Pax: Do you know how to get to High Street?
_Alexa: There are several drugs that can be used to get high_.
Atavar: No Alexa she doesn't want to get high she wants to go to High St.
_Alexa: Not a good idea Pax Karen, getting high in the street can lead to public intoxication charges._
Pax: WTF is wrong with you Atavar, I'm not trying to get high!!!
Atavar: Alexa, Pax Karen is getting mad at me, stop it before she reports me to Uber.
_Alexa: Ubers 911 button has been engaged to report this incident as requested._
Atavar: STOP Alexa I'm going to smash you! That will connect to local 911 call center!!!
911: 911 what's your emergency
_Alexa: Driver Atavar is threatening to assault me and Pax Karen is getting high on drugs in the back seat, sending GPS coordinate._


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Saturday Night's convo in @Atavar 's car.
> 
> Pax: Do you know how to get to High Street?
> _Alexa: There are several drugs that can be used to get high_.
> ...


I'm actually hearing this in Alexa's voice.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm actually hearing this in Alexa's voice.


That's how I read it as well. Funny stuff.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> OK. Y'all do know that "Alexa" keeps a permanent recording of every sentence within its hearing range, right?
> 
> Just an FYI.


Listening and recording are not the same thing. And no, it doesn't record everything all the time. Only the commands it hears after using the wake word (Alexa).









Is Alexa Really Always Listening?


Ever wonder how much the Alexa sitting in your kitchen really knows about you?




www.rd.com





But I do think Amazon should give people the opportunity to opt out of having their voices recorded, and not just the ability to manually delete any recording you make, which you can do.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

you are going by the company line. i am going by a couple of stories on alexa caught eavesdropping, and, basic paranoia regarding never assuming we should believe what they claim they are doing. history tells us its best to assume the worst and behave accordingly. thats certainly how i drive. 

btw, my phone has a piece of tape over the camera lens. what reason do we have trust the apps on our phone?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

And how stylish is your tin foil hat?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I guess you have no Facebook or other social media accounts either.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Listening and recording are not the same thing. And no, it doesn't record everything all the time. Only the commands it hears after using the wake word (Alexa).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can set Alexa to not save any recordings of your voice.









How to Stop Amazon from Listening to Your Alexa Recordings | Digital Trends


There's a way to stop Amazon from saving your Alexa recordings. Here’s how to stop Amazon from peering into your private life.




www.digitaltrends.com


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You can set Alexa to not save any recordings of your voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> those people dont tip anyways


----------

